# DIY Iron?



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Iron only for water collumn you can use greenhouse stuff. They are very strong solution and might contain other than iron, so make sure you get the plain iron complex and dilute them properly.

If boosting rooted plant is your target, it can be easier using supplement for iron deficiency in human. Just jab the capsule under the plant. Check for content and get those with Fe and micros combo (even though might now be the best for your tank, but will do well if no fe tabs can be find nearby).

In all, I think it would be cheaper and safer to get something like seachem product if you are already in USA.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

This is the best route to go, a little goes a long way so it last a long time.

Chelated Iron 10%
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

I only need a very little. Does anyone have any specific DIY products for Iron?


----------



## GIO590 (Jun 25, 2007)

In my tank I have an inovative approach to Iron. 
I have several small iron magnets (origionally improvised plant anchors) that are slowly rusting away. It seemed to be sufficient for my plants when they were small, but now they aren't cutting it.

This method has its merits if your plants aren't iron hungry, the main one being that because rusting occurs at a slow and regular rate it should provide a constant, albeit small, source of iron for a year or more. Additionally it doesn't pose the risk of ODing your fish with iron.


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

That's an idea.

But I was hoping for something a little more regulated, so I can dose when needed. 

Any ideas besides Seachem or purchasing dry ferts from the big two?


----------



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

Iron Sulfate (FeSO4 H2O) + EDTA (C10H14N2Na2O8 2H2O) 
Iron: %20
24gr Iron Sulfate + 500 ml distilled water
25 gr EDTA + 500 ml distilled water
and mix solutions

Usage: 1 ml 
50 liter aquarium = 0.1 ppm iron


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

What stores would have that? Do they have name brands?


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I guess you could experiment with a hunk of iron and a 5 gallon bucket and see how long leaving the iron in will effect the iron level?


----------

